# That one neighbor...



## Ebony Claws (Mar 15, 2014)

...that you had/have a bitter hatred for. The one you want to constantly pummel with your net. The one you want to send constant hate mail to. 

You know what I mean, right? I don't have to think of a sort-of-clever-but-not-really intro to this topic, right? 

Anyways, that one neighbor to me was Portia in Animal Crossing Wild World. I remember hating her guts. I sent her hate mail, I filled her entire house with seashells and basic flowers to make it look as unappealing as possible. I constantly pummeled her with my net. I trapped her in a small area with holes to walk confusedly around in. I killed all of the flowers around her house. I acted as cruel to her as possible and she STILL refused to move! And guess what she had the nerve to do? Give me her PICTURE! 

Obviously, sending her gifts (shells and flowers) and letters (the hate mail) was just begging for her to keep living in my town and actually made me come across as a good friend and not a bad one. Of course, I didn't know that at the time and was infuriated when she gave me her picture (still put it in my room though). I can't even remember what she did wrong... I think she was just snotty and rude. I had two other snooty villagers, but apparently they weren't as bad as Portia...? 

I don't know. I just remember her being awful at the time and me doing all in my power to get rid of her. (She did eventually move out though!)


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Mar 15, 2014)

Al, Cesar, Chops and Samson.. hated them all and they all refused to leave. In the end I just reset. That taught 'em to stay in my town.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 15, 2014)

Ugh, Cesar... 

I reset my town earlier as well, because I wasn't happy with it. Cesar just moved in, and he was in my earlier town. And he's in my sister's town too! Jeez, talk about persistent...


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 15, 2014)

Avery was that villager for me. Luckily I managed to get him out in a week. My best friend is stuck trying to get him out of her town now, because he was sent there via Wi-Fi.


----------



## nabooru (Mar 15, 2014)

Rocket. And Freda. Freda kept trying to offer me fashion advice!

I think it's Freda, anyway. The pink goat.


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 15, 2014)

nabooru said:


> Rocket. And Freda. Freda kept trying to offer me fashion advice!
> 
> I think it's Freda, anyway. The pink goat.



Do you mean Velma?


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 15, 2014)

Ugh Maelle just get the frick out of the game no one likes you get out of my town I hate you just shut up you're ugly and need to leave my CF town now


----------



## mariop476 (Mar 15, 2014)

I *HATE* Olivia and Queenie.  They repulse me and I can't stand them.


----------



## Milano (Mar 15, 2014)

Sylvia annoys me so much.
She put her house right next to mine.
I had purposely placed my mayors house in a specific spot so NO ONE would move there, but no.
I plant pitfall seeds in front of her house almost every day so she can feel the pain I feel when I see her walking around my town.
sorry. she's just so horrible omfg.


----------



## Ghost Stories (Mar 16, 2014)

UGH. TAMMI. And Simon too but i got him to leave right away. TAMMI WON'T LEAVE.
I mean I guess they're perfectly nice. I just really hate monkeys. like, the animal, just in general. They freak me out and I don't want them in my town. I've been ignoring Tammi as hard as i can but she wont leeeeeave.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 16, 2014)

Truffles the pig. She was too sassy for your boy and she had a stupid haircut and I just wanted to throw her in a pitfall on a hot summer day and wait for her to turn into bacon.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

_Joey..._

I had the perfect garden until he moved his crummy little house on top of it and completely butchered everything. I was so happy to get that diaper wearing freak out of my town.

Beating him with my net.
Pushing him into pitfalls.
Yelling at him through the megaphone.
Etc.

*I hate you Joey.*


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 16, 2014)

I've never done this to a villager. D: I feel really weird now for not doing this... I really like all the villagers I've had so far. XD


----------



## nabooru (Mar 16, 2014)

Lollipop said:


> Do you mean Velma?



Yessss I do! Just saw her walking around Main Street. She just annoyed me so much.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

I think of every neighbor as being awesome. I hate no one.

Except julian. He sucks.


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 16, 2014)

Milano said:


> Sylvia annoys me so much.
> She put her house right next to mine.
> I had purposely placed my mayors house in a specific spot so NO ONE would move there, but no.
> I plant pitfall seeds in front of her house almost every day so *she can feel the pain I feel when I see her walking around my town.*
> sorry. she's just so horrible omfg.


I live for these posts


----------



## cIementine (Mar 16, 2014)

Stupid Bruce won't move.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 16, 2014)

Honestly, id only ever hit a villager if i had Cesar/Al/Violet


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

Why do people keep on making these threads... -.-

Also, i dont get the cesar hate. Whats really so bad with him?


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 16, 2014)

everyone hates gorillas [rocket is so cute aah]
and penguins xox


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 16, 2014)

Tiffany.

She was part of the big 5 in WW that constantly haunted my town and would NOT leave.. EVER.. Grr, I hated them so freakin' much..

Tiffany, Monique, Truffles, Tangy and Twiggy.. 

But also, Queenie, Portia and Gwen..

Just UGH .. So many useless snooties and peppies in WW.. JUST GIVE ME PECAN AND NIBBLES AND GO AWAY FOREVER


----------



## Cudon (Mar 16, 2014)

I've never really had a villager that I've despised. I guess getting Curly when I was trying to plot reset for Genji was pretty annoying. But I never abused him. I find abusing villagers by sending them mean letters and pummeling them with a net extremely childish and a waste of time  & effort. Besides TTing out villagers isn't too hard, so I've never really had a problem with getting out a villager.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I've never really had a villager that I've despised. I guess getting Curly when I was trying to plot reset for Genji was pretty annoying. But I never abused him. I find abusing villagers by sending them mean letters and pummeling them with a net extremely childish and a waste of time  & effort. Besides TTing out villagers isn't too hard, so I've never really had a problem with getting out a villager.



Finally, someone with some brain cells


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 16, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Tiffany.
> 
> She was part of the big 5 in WW that constantly haunted my town and would NOT leave.. EVER.. Grr, I hated them so freakin' much..
> 
> ...



Oh my god you poor thing
Tiffany, Monique & Gwen are all awful
Truffles and Twiggy are awful

TANGY IS AMAZING LEAVE HER ALONE OR SHE WILL BLIND YOU WITH CITRUS IN THE EYE


----------



## Cudon (Mar 16, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Tiffany.
> 
> She was part of the big 5 in WW that constantly haunted my town and would NOT leave.. EVER.. Grr, I hated them so freakin' much..
> 
> ...


 I actually somewhat like Twiggy, Queenie and Tangy. The others aren't that bad either. Sure Tiffany and Monique look a bit wrong. Like too.. idk.. womanly?
 I was considering Gwen for my second town. Her and Friga are like the underrated Chrissy and Francine. 
I think Twiggy looks cute as an ''angry looking peppy'' but Truffles.. nah.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2014)

Limberg. At first, I didn't think I was going to hate him. Eventually, I was hating him.


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 17, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Finally, someone with some brain cells



That's pretty harsh......


----------



## Twilight (Mar 17, 2014)

Frita. She put her house RIGHT next to my police station so my map looked squished. >.<
She's also pretty annoying and I like to push her all the time. I'm so happy that she left!


----------



## tiffc (Mar 17, 2014)

Tipper just moved into my town. I'm pretty sure she came from someone's town I visited's void into my 10th house spot. I don't really care for her and I don't really like her compared to the rest of my lovable villagers. I'd like to be able to save that last spot for someone else, so I'm going to ignore her until she moves out (never thought I'd say that before!)


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 17, 2014)

Rizzo... I used to always hit him with my net and I sent him a letter once that said "move out of town" I know, how brutal...


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 17, 2014)

Deirdre. I hated her, then finally got her gone. My friend has her now.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 19, 2014)

Puck. Ew, stop being overly friendly to me. I didn't even accept his favors and he kept clinging to me like we were best buds! NO WAY, JOSE.


----------



## Alabaster (Mar 19, 2014)

I hate Broccolo with a burning passion. Everywhere I turn I see his stupid smiling blue face. Plus his house is so cluttered and unappealing. I keep planting pitfalls and whacking him with my net but nothing gets him to leave.


----------



## LaceGloves (Mar 19, 2014)

Hmmm. In my second town I dislike Samson....:I


----------



## Goth (Mar 19, 2014)

julian just want to chop off his horn


----------



## Pokemonprime (Mar 24, 2014)

I used to hate Naomi to no end, but eventually grew used to her. Then on moving day she said we where best friends and to leave before she started crying..... I feel bad for celebrating after she told me she was moving now..


----------



## Squigly Contiello (Mar 24, 2014)

Usually I don't really dislike a character, sure I might not like how they look, but that's understandable.
But then there's Cobb, right next to the police station, and, well...


Spoiler





(The path is different now, but still the same problem)


That's all you need to know.


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 24, 2014)

Broffina. 

She was really sassy. Plus, she kept inviting me to her house, which I guess isn't a big problem, but man her house was awful. Also, she'd constantly ask me to buy her new furniture and asked me if her house was good enough. Thank god she finally moved!

Also, Rocket. Thank goodness she's moving on the 28th


----------



## undadac (Mar 25, 2014)

Because of Keaton I can't have a sauna in my backyard instead just a smug creep


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 25, 2014)

Merengue for sure... I hate villagers who have food on their bodies.


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 25, 2014)

I hated VIC. When he finally moved I had a dream where when I went on animal crossing all my villagers were vic!


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 26, 2014)

EGBERT!


----------



## Beary (Mar 26, 2014)

Rocket and Barold were in my old town that corrupted. I sent Rocket a letter telling her to run away with Barold, and the next day she moved.

So funny.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 26, 2014)

Katt...she was kinda cool looking but she parked her house directly behind my house and destroyed nearly all my foreign fruit and my only perfect fruit tree. And in another town I had, she parked her house directly on all of my pink roses. She just picks the worst spots...


----------



## cupcakes595 (Mar 26, 2014)

A N G U S. Angus. Eww. I CANNOT STAND HIM. What more do I need to say?!?!


----------



## BananaMan (Mar 26, 2014)

Astrid. I really only recruited her from my campsite because I hadn't had a camper in weeks at the time and I wanted to get a 10th villager already. I regretted letting her move in almost the second she decided to. To make matters worse she plopped her house in an awful spot that totally screwed up the layout I had in that part of town.

I tried really hard to like her when she moved in but after three days I was over it and wanted her gone. Luckily two months later she finally decided to leave and when I offered her up here someone took her.

Oh yeah and Naomi. She was a random move-in but something about her freaked me. Luckily she was only around for a few weeks, though I see her regularly on Main Street.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 1, 2014)

BananaMan said:


> Oh yeah and Naomi. She was a random move-in but something about her freaked me.



Could it have been the blood oozing from her eyes? She is CREE-PY!!! Ugh


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 1, 2014)

Sally. Nothing else to say. She bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## Moriahh (Apr 1, 2014)

Diva and Chops. GET OUT OF MY TOWN ALREADY ; A;... But yeah, they're just an eyesore and take up space...


----------



## ThunderSheep (Apr 2, 2014)

Shep....he refused to move out even after all my other villagers asked several times, and he wasn't a new move in.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Apr 3, 2014)

Rolf.  I can't stand him!


----------

